
Thoughts on building better (online) communities - woodruffw
https://blog.yossarian.net/2018/03/26/Thoughts-on-building-better-online-communities
======
Nomentatus
I'm glad people are thinking about this. Reputation systems should allow
Markov Chaining, a la Google's PageRank algorithm. This would be a great help,
but with a drawback or two as well. For example, smart rebels or people who
genuinely know surprising things would need to find a high-reputation sponsor
or they would likely get downvoted to oblivion; but other institutions have
strong mentorship mechanisms to counter such tendencies, and so promote
innovation and novelty.

------
tmaly
great post, I wonder how much of the online forum software helps or hinders
these goals with the respective features each offers.

